# Slingshot Of The Month - May 2012 - Nominations



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

*Slingshot of The Month - MAY 2012 - Nominations*

Rules:
*Voting for any given Month is for slingshots posted in The previous month. eg Jan's comp is based on slingshots posted in December*
Only slingshots that are posted on Slingshotforum.com are eligible for nomination. This post can be by The maker or by The recipient in the case of trades and gifts.
You may nominate a Slingshot from any registered member. This includes Vendors and Moderators
You must be a registered and validated member to nominate
*Nominations must include at least 1 picture and a link to the original post*
You may not nominate yourself.
Only 1 nomination per member.
There is absolutely no point in nominating a Slingshot that has already been nominated.

Nominations will be open during The first week of The month
Voting will occur during The second week of The month
1st, 2nd and 3rd place winners will be announced during The third week

A nominations thread as well as a discussion thread will be created each month. Please do not discuss nominations in The nomination thread. Posts of this type will be deleted
People may win consecutive months. If The community thinks they should not win consecutive months then simply do not vote for them

Winners will receive bragging rights and The exalted reputation that comes with such an achievement
Winners will also receive a custom avatar with The year, Month and place. These can be used how you wish, as an avatar, in your signature file or on your own website.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I am nominating *Danny0663* this month for his "*Aluminium & Micarta Slimline*" posed on April 17th.

Here is the *LINK* to the original post.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Wombats got my vote with his maple and brush box beautie
http://slingshotforu...e-and-brushbox/


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Performance Catapults SPS XXX(30)
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/15524-sps-xxx-30/


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Bullseyebens
http://slingshotforu...d-purple-heart/

* A Blackwood, Ebony And Purple Heart.*


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm gonna nominate Nathan's ECST Trophies as a set if possible, or of not, I'll nominate just the first place one, but you guys get my drift.

http://slingshotforu...-2012-trophies/


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I am going to nominate Setarip for his Dr. Jekyl and Mr. Hyde slingshot. He originilly made it for the Altoid Tin contest, but I think it is such a cool little shooter, it should be nominated here too!

Link to post:
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/15728-dr-jekyl-and-mr-hyde/


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

*I nominate: *
*La Mazakota* by Chepo.

LINK - http://slingshotforum.com/topic/15780-celebrating-my-2nd-anniversary-in-ssf/page__p__181004#entry181004

















I like the way he carved it, it's very well balanced and finished. In one word: a great slingshot!


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

Knock, knock.
Who's there?
A gnome, I can't reach the doorbell!

Bob Fionda's Hornbeam natural "Gnome" http://slingshotforu...page__hl__gnome


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I nominate this one by Maestro Chepo:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/15448-ergo-nba-or-nfl-manotas-natural-fork-oak/page__hl__manotas










* Ergo Nba Or Nfl "manotas"*

http://i278.photobuc.../ResoR/me20.jpg


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

My nomination mckee's "G10 boardcut"

Date: 23 April
LINK: http://slingshotforu...dcut-build-log/


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

I would like to nominate Gardengrooves slingshot - his tribute to Nathans beauties. And as far as I know the second slingshot he builds so far!!!

Here is the thread: http://slingshotforu...out-slingshots/










Great work!

Regards
Torsten


----------

